# Better way to display HH Audio CD's?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Building our first home soon and we'll be getting a large, flush, built in bookcase in the lounge area as a bit of a 'feature'. Of course this will be where my HH hardcover collection will be going (amongst others). But to complete the collection id like to display my HH audio collection as well. But let's be honest, CD jewel cases aren't the best looking thing going around. Been toying with buying blank DVD or Bluray cases and transferring the CD slips into the DVD/Bluray slipcases. But not sure how this'd look? 

Is there a pretty/clean way to display CD's other than Jewel cases? Or are we stuck with them?


----------

